# Bots in crysis wars



## Bill16857

is there anyway to get bots in crysis wars cose when me and my brother play lan its kinda boring with just us two on such a big map...

thanks


----------



## awildgoose

Unfortunately there is not. If you install the Sandbox 2 editor, you can make your own maps (kinda hard) and put bots, aliens, tornado's and much more into them and it's really fun. 
But there is a lot of things to do with two people in Crysis Wars. Me and my cousin were playing around driving and stuff, doing derby and stuff. Plus we would go on other teams, take over points and get our rank up and such so we have lots of money and buy vtol's, go parachuting, helicopter vs runaway car and much more. It's more fun than it already sounds!


----------



## Machin3

Is Sandbox editor free?


----------



## awildgoose

it comes with your Crysis DVD (not sure about Warhead/Wars). You go right click -> open or explore and there it is, ready to install.


----------



## Machin3

Got it thanks. Installed it last night and its so complicated. I've worked with the UnrealEd 3.0 Engine and its far more simple. This one is nice because I like all the physics aspects of it. And everything is so realistic.


----------



## Ryan_Sama

hey, i have crysis warhead. am i still able to download the sandox 2 editor? and will it run smoothly if at all on warhead? thanks! ps. id like to play cwars with you guys somtime!


----------

